# 2 Bike Events in the Bay Area



## slowroller1842 (Oct 1, 2009)

There are 2 bike events coming up on the next two weekends and both will have some classic bicycles on hand.  I've never attended either of these events but they both look pretty cool, plus "BIKETOBERFEST"...come on, classic bikes & frosty brews!  Sounds like a match made in Heaven!

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_TrhWg4-M7_0/Sq7mhgogooI/AAAAAAAADTs/MOo7VGIKAvI/s1600-h/BikeShow.jpg

http://www.biketoberfestmarin.com/


----------



## mre straightbar (Oct 2, 2009)

*the bikes that are posted in add*

on craigs are mediocre at best might have to go and show them what classic bikes are all about


----------



## partsguy (Oct 12, 2009)

I have scrapped bikes like that.


----------



## slowroller1842 (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah, both these events were weak.  At least for legit classic bikes.  The Biketoberfest ad implied there would be a vintage bike show but all it was, was one guy selling his over-priced rides. The SJ show had a few nice prewar bikes & Whizzers but mostly customs & lowriders. No real parts vendors at all.  Biketoberfest was great for the beer though... 20 bucks for all you could drink from 10 to 14 microbreweries!


----------



## mre straightbar (Oct 14, 2009)

*i didnt make it but i expected as much*

that guy has a shp or some kinda bs in marin
ive seen him f-up some cool old bikes


----------

